# Shimano clipless - 520 vs. 540



## Cat's Pajamas (Sep 9, 2005)

I got an 06 Stumpy Disc the other day that came w/ Shimano 520's. I've got 540's on my Rockhopper. Is it worth the hassle of changing the 540's onto my Stumpy, and why? Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Is it worth the hassel.....*

that's up to you. The main difference between the 520 and 540 are the weight (520 = 380g, 540 = 355g), spindle design (520 has wrench flats on the spindle, 540 does not) and the quality of the bearings used to support the pedal body on the spindle (both use sealed cartridge bearings, the 540's are of better comparative quality). Oh and the 540's do have a nicer looking finish on the pedal body. Otherwise the mechanisims are identical. Both are excellent pedals and perform very well. It's up to you, the 540's will probably last a little longer and they do spin smoother on the spindle. So is it worth the hassel to switch em over? Eh, that's up to you. I've used both and can't really tell the difference when out riding. They feel the same when clipping in once broken in, they both hold the cleat securely, and they both feel the same when clipping out. So unless you are absolutely in love with the 540's, or have some assthetic reason for switching, or perhaps preceive some vague performance difference, leave em as they are.

Good Dirt


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Ummmm, how much effort is it to turn a wrench?

Then you'll know if you like 'em

Drew


----------



## Ice25gt (Mar 28, 2006)

In my experience with both of these pedals I have found that the 540's are way more predictable on the release and seem to have a nicer float. I would definitely put the 540's on the bike that you plan on using the most. I have 540's on my Rocky and 520's on my Stumpy. As soon as the new xtr pedals become available I'm gonna throw them on my Rocky, the 540's on my Stumpy and the 520's on ebay.


----------



## Cat's Pajamas (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure what, if any, significant difference there was b/n the models. I'm sure I'll end up swapping them, I just prefer procrastinating, and wasn't sure w/ what urgency I should make the change.

Here she is, by the way:


----------



## D-Avid (May 18, 2006)

Sweet bike!!. It is definitely urgent for you to swap the pedals!! That lost thirty grams is going to make you FLY!!!!! : )

Why don't you try them both out on the same bike and see which ones you like better?

David


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

They are excatly the same pedal mechanism. No difference in feel. The only difference is the 540's have much better bearing/spidle design and will last quite a lot longer and generally be more trouble free.


----------



## LX302 (Sep 23, 2005)

540's!!!!!!!


----------



## Ice25gt (Mar 28, 2006)

Hecubus said:


> They are excatly the same pedal mechanism. No difference in feel. The only difference is the 540's have much better bearing/spidle design and will last quite a lot longer and generally be more trouble free.


I gotta disagree. I noticed a huge difference in feel.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

Shimano PD-M959, PD-M540, and PD-M520 pedals are virtually identical, save for weight and color/finish.
There will be no difference in binding and release performance.

The biggest difference between the PD-M520, and the PD-M540 is the 520 axle has wrench flats, the 540 axle does not.

The bearings are identical.
See the parts list for the M540 and the A520 (Virtuall identical to the M520)

http://bike.shimano.com/media/cycli...ports/PD/EV-PD-M540_v2_m56577569830554951.pdf

http://bike.shimano.com/media/cycli.../PD/EV-PD-A520-2422_v1_m56577569830556665.pdf

Folks, all of these pedal use SM-SH51 cleats(among others)


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

deoreo said:


> Shimano PD-M959, PD-M540, and PD-M520 pedals are virtually identical, save for weight and color/finish.
> There will be no difference in binding and release performance.
> 
> The biggest difference between the PD-M520, and the PD-M540 is the 520 axle has wrench flats, the 540 axle does not.
> ...


That second PDF is for the A520 which is a road pedal. The M520 is the MTB model. The biggest difference is the lock nut on the 520 is plastic. This is the biggest reason to go with the 540.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

Ice25gt said:


> I gotta disagree. I noticed a huge difference in feel.


That could be attributed to a different level of wear or break in on the cleats or pedals you used. The 520, 540, 959, and 647 are all share exactly the same main body.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

Hecubus said:


> That second PDF is for the A520 which is a road pedal. The M520 is the MTB model. The biggest difference is the lock nut on the 520 is plastic. This is the biggest reason to go with the 540.


Right at that moment, all I could find was the A520 PDF.
Here is the M520 PDF:

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/support/explosionszeichungen_archiv/PD/PD_M520_04.pdf

Item NO.2 the lock bolt is the same for both the A and M 520.

The only reason I bring this stuff up, is people saying that these models are using different bearings, and binding mechanisms - this is not the case.
Heck, even the PD-M959's use the same bearings, and races:

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/support/explosionszeichungen_archiv/PD/PD_M959_04.pdf

I still think the biggest difference between the M520, and M540 is the weight, color/finish, and wrench flats on the 520's
All of this is really splitting hairs though - I personally like the look of the 540's better


----------

